# advice on changing diet



## danielle88 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi, I would like to make some changes to my diet, but I don't know where to start. I've been eating healthier recently, which seems to be helping a bit, but I'd like to see a bigger improvement. I don't want to lose anymore weight, if anything, i need to gain some. Also I'm breastfeeding, so i need to make sure I'm getting enough nutrients etc.My main symptoms are bloating and nausea, normally worse at the end of the day.If anyone could advise me on what i could do first, or even tell me what you did, just so i have some ideas and options i would be really grateful. Please excuse any spelling mistakes, I'm using my phone and I'm not used to it yet.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Hmm. I'd recommend first you try no dairy and no gluten for 4-6 weeks and see what happens. Those are the most common offenders. Another thing to try is no deep-fried foods. If you are still having problems, then look into the low FODMAP diet, but I'd save that for the last resort. In the meantime eat less processed foods and more whole foods, prepared simply (steamed, baked or stir-fried). Eat a rainbow of colors everyday and plenty of fresh vegetables and fruit. Since you are breastfeeding, you might add Mochi (sticky rice) and a smoothie made from diluted juice, sunflower seeds, and berries.


----------

